

Ask HN: Cool OS Tricks - evo_9

I was showing a coworker some stuff I was working on and did a few 'OS Tricks' as he put it, and it got me thinking - what other cool tricks are out there I don't know about?<p>So here's a couple examples to get the ball rolling:<p>Win7 - If you have multiple windows open and you can grab one of them and 'jiggle' it back/forth to minimize all the other non-selected windows; similarly you can drag a window to the left or right and have it maximize using only 50% of the screen.<p>OSx - In system prefs under Date &#38; Time you can turn on 'Announce The Time' which makes your mac announce the time on the hour/half-hour like a post-modern grandfather clock.
======
nfnaaron
Gnome: middle click a window's Maximize button (usually a square) will
maximize in the vertical direction only. Right click it and it maxes in the
horizontal direction.

